Ask HN: What are best resources to learn critical thinking? - ivanmushketyk
======
phren0logy
I would recommend starting here:
[https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/your-deceptive-
mind-...](https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/your-deceptive-mind-a-
scientific-guide-to-critical-thinking-skills.html)

Steve Novella is a great teacher!

------
new_guy
Thinking from A to Z:
[https://heyletsresearch.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/thinking...](https://heyletsresearch.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/thinking-
from-a-to-z.pdf)

